# Which ipad design app?



## extramile (Jan 23, 2011)

Just wondering which ipad design app guys are using and what the reviews are. I have used planner5D but it has a few short comings. The 3d rendering is nice for strictly getting the idea across to the client. Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Sketch up can work on the iPad but it's not an ideal situation using it. 

That's why I went to a surface pro. 

Hopefully now that bigger iPad is coming out with a decent stylus there might be some true sketch up version for iPad coming one day.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

I've been designing my own homes for over 30 years and bought Home Designer Pro 2015 for Mac about a 9 months ago and love it. The have a Chief Architect title for the iPad also.


----------

